

THE CONSTITUTION OF JAPAN is now on Github - haofei
http://esehara.github.com/NihonkokuKenpo/

======
46Bit
Is this just the original Japanese form of
[http://www.solon.org/Constitutions/Japan/English/english-
Con...](http://www.solon.org/Constitutions/Japan/English/english-
Constitution.html) in a Git repo?

